

Why thorium reactors are important - DrJosiah
http://www.dr-josiah.com/2014/06/why-thorium-reactors-are-important.html

======
itamarhaber
Great stuff - was sure this was sci-fi from the title.

~~~
DrJosiah
I haven't written any public sci-fi yet. But this is completely legitimate.

